# Diy Power Feed



## ozzie46 (May 19, 2012)

I got a Grizzly G0704 Mill in March and have been doing some mods to it, such as the 3 bolt head and the tramming blocks on the tilting head. I put Igaging digital read outs on the X and Y axis also.








   The mill compliments my Grizzly 10 x 22 Lathe.




    Today I finished a DIY table Power Feed. I got my idea for the design from here

http://www.machinistblog.com/make-or-buy-a-power-feed-for-your-mini-mill/


     I took a 14V cordless Drill apart and made some holders for the motor and gear box unit.




   The plastic in the Aluminum block is whats left of a PVC plumbing fixture. I turned and bored it for a sliding fit on the "dog" I made for the drill motor assembly to take the place of the drill chuck.





   Heres how it fits together.




   The white block on the motor end is some Nylon I had and bored it to be a sliding fit on the motor housing. The sheet metal is from a computer I tore aprt to salvage differtent items such as the power supply I hacked to make a 12V DC power supply. 

   I Googled "DIY Power Supply" and found some sites that tell you how to turn a computer power supply into a 12V DC bench pwer supply. The 12V powers the 14V DC Motor just fine.

  I removed the Hand wheel from the left end of the table and made the second part of the "dog clutch" to fit the lead srew. I filed the notch for the keyway and I got a very good fit,no play. Surprise surpise!




  The sheet metal was slotted for the lever to engage and disengae the dog clutch, every thing mounted and a spring was added to keep the clutch engaged.










 Everything that was in the drill I used, the trigger and the reversing switch, Heatsink included. 

  A 1/4-20 wing hold down block left over from a RC airplane was mounted on the inside of the sheet metal housing and a bolt threaded thru it to push against the modified trigger mechanism for variable speed. The forward/reverse switch was dismounted from the top of the trigger assy and mounted next to the 1/4-20 bolt for left/right feed.





   Here is a video,





   It sounds really noisy on the vid but its not that loud in actual use. With the mill running you can hardly hear it.  The table is really free sliding with no shake so its not working that hard to move it even though it sounds like it.

    It's an ugly looking contraption but it works   ;D ;D.

    Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 19, 2012)

Slick and all from reporposed stuff :thumbzup::worship:


----------



## ozzie46 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks Charley.

   Ron


----------



## ozzie46 (May 20, 2012)

dalee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice job and fortunate for me. I was just fooling with a 14.4v drill this morning to start a powerfeed for my 704. I don't think my drill motor is any good. After disassembly, I hooked it to a 12v battery charger to ground hop it. But I got nothing when I activated the trigger. Perhaps I need a different power supply?
> 
> ...




   Just clip jumper wires to the old battery connector wires and then to a 12v car battery and pull the trigger to see if they work, thats what I did.

  As far as letting the smoke out of the 6 or 9vs, Thats above my pay grade. What I know about electronics wouldn't fill a fleas lunch box.
  The site I used is this one;

http://web2.murraystate.edu/andy.batts/ps/powersupply.htm

   Here is another one.

http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Computer-ATX-Power-Supply-to-a-Lab-Power-Supply


   Ron


----------



## ozzie46 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Mayhem, I can live with it.



   Dalee, remember they are left hand threads and locktited in. I had one with an allen head screw that just rounded off. Never got it off. Maybe rig something up to fit the chuck in that case?

  Ron


----------

